# Good Session



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Two trips ,one to Price on the 21/1/14 a snook 3 salmon 1 yf whiting 32cm.
last night good conditions 6 snapper biggest 58cm. 2 snook, 1 squid, 2 salmon,
mate got his first snapper great to watch him get so excited on that first run, he had a ball.

Minny


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like some good variety mate. Just so you know, the trips sub forum is for planning a future trip, you're looking for trip reports.


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Minny... you reckon we could go target snapper this Thursday?? If you're free id love to head out with ya as you seem to know where to go and how to catch... Peace

Leo


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

come on salty do we have to come up
there and show you how its done...hehehe


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Indeed Minny! Cheers for a good two days out mate, had a cracker of a time! Although the first day I had everything going wrong with things, it was your turn the second haha! First day calm seas, then unexpected 40km/hr winds to a wet ending! Good company, good fish, what else could you ask for!

Oh a brand new stealth! I'm putting an ad together for the ride and seeking a stealth in while its wet!

Few snaps, no fish, just good memories!







Don't forget your paddle or life vest Gus!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Well done like wise, 
Cheers


----------

